# Calling minnesota zombies!!!! Help!



## Sivart Yabb (Dec 5, 2003)

Here's us on Saturday last weekend having a blast!








There's still 3 nights left if anyone's interested. Especially tonight, our ranks our looking a little anemic.
Let me know, or just meet us down at the Lake Harriet car barn, ask for Travis or Mike.


----------



## Sivart Yabb (Dec 5, 2003)

Okay, last bump of this topic. But I have to post this. Here's us on the local news. Enjoy.


----------



## Sivart Yabb (Dec 5, 2003)

BUMP!

Greetings!
This is starting back up again and we're probably going to need actors again this year. I'm going to make a new post once the particulars on the new theme get completely hammered out, but I'm bringing this thread up so you can see what the potential is with good help.

The theme will Not be Zombies this year, just FYI.

And the dates and times will be the two Fri-Sat weekends before Halloween - 4 nights total - Oct 22, 23 & Oct 29, 30. Not running Halloween (Sunday) Night. Will be 6:00PM-9:00PM like previous years.

Thanks for looking and stay tuned!!


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

Good luck with this years Haunted Trolley!
We attend the Excelsior Historical Society Ghost Trolley every year-it's awesome.


----------

